# Wahl: User2007



## zotos (12 Januar 2008)

So nach Zahlreichen Threads zu dem Thema, kommen wir nun endlich zur Wahl "User2007".

Diese noch recht Junge Tradition wurde 2006 zum ersten mal durchgeführt.

Viel Spaß damit!

Die Wahl endet am *19.01.2008* um *09:31* und ist öffentlich. Da jeder nur eine Stimme zu vergeben hat, ist es auch klar, dass es für die meisten Kollegen eine Schwere Entscheidung sein wird. 

Hier noch die Links für interessierte Leser:
Wahl2006 / Nominierungsverfahren / Diskussion / Neuauflage / "neutrale" Wahl


----------



## kolbendosierer (12 Januar 2008)

Moin,

schade das man nicht für mehreren Usern Stimmen abgeben kann.

Den ich denke jeder von denen auf der Liste hätte eine Verdient.

Go Ralle Go 

Schönes WE

Robert


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Januar 2008)

Ich stimme *kolbendosierer* voll zu.
Am Liebsten würde ich meine Stimme auch mehreren Kandidaten geben ...
C'est la vie


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2008)

nun geb ich auch mal meine Stimme ab. ohne vorher auf ein eventuell bereits vorhandenes Ergebnis zu schielen, aber nach Studium einiger Benutzerprofile und nochmaliger Betrachtung des Rankings ...

ich sehe zur Auswahl etwa drei bis sieben User2007, wenn ich die Liste der Nominierten lese, deutlich mehr als zehn UserEVER.

*KNOPFDRÜCK*


EDIT: bin wieder zurück - also, die zehn vor mir abgegebenen Stimmen, ich denke, die liegen nicht ganz falsch ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Januar 2008)

Sooo....... noch schnell meine Stimme abgegeben und ab in den Urlaub  .


Dank an ZOTOS für die Auswertung des doch recht aufwändigen (aber in meinen Augen fast perfekten) Normierungsverfahrens. Dafür hättest Du eigenlich den Titel verdient..... aber das wäre ja dann erst für 2008 :-D ( Ich merk mir das mal vor)


----------



## godi (12 Januar 2008)

So habe nun auch meine Stimme abgegeben nach einem halben Tag lange überlegen zwischen 3 Personen!
Ist ja schwieriger als den Bundespräsidenten zu wählen! 

godi


----------



## eYe (12 Januar 2008)

Also da ich mich ned entscheiden möchte zwischen meinen Favs werde ich mich einfach meiner Stimme enthalten.

Auch wenn ich nicht alle Nicks zuordnen kann, haben wohl alle auf der Liste diesen Titel verdient 

Und damit es keinen Streit gibt nehme ich ihn einfach an mich


----------



## dtsclipper (14 Januar 2008)

Ich glaube den Text hab' ich schon mal geschrieben - 
Aber das Stimmvieh hat gewählt !


----------



## gingele (14 Januar 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, ich dachte von den möglichen zehn Stimmen die man abgeben konnte wäre die Wahl aber jetzt weiß ich das es nur ein Auswahlverfahren für die besten zehn ist. Naja dann muß ich mich halt für einen Entscheiden, ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 Januar 2008)

Mein Voting war nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt, da mehrere für mich ganz oben auf der Liste stehen müssten....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2008)

Ich halte alle genannten für würdig, den Titel zu tragen. Deshalb habe ich bei mir das Los entscheiden lassen .
Hätte vielleicht alle fragen sollen, wer die größte Party bei seiner Wahl schmeißt und danach entscheiden sollen . Obwohl, Ralles Party letztes Jahr auf dem Treffen fand ja dann auch nicht statt. Gibt es dann dieses Jahr ein Doppelfest?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 Januar 2008)

Wirklich schwierig - aber da muss man einfach spontan drücken, hilft ja nichts...

Der Larry hat meine Stimme bekommen weil er so ein tolles Avatar hat 

Ewig schade daß man nur eine Stimme abgeben konnte...


----------



## zotos (14 Januar 2008)

Bei der Wahl zum User2006 war es möglich mehrere User zu wählen. Auch mir ist es schwer gefallen nur einen User zu wählen. Wenn ich es noch mal damit zu tun hätte, würde ich eine multiple choice Umfrage daraus machen mit der bitte maximal 3 Stimmen zu vergeben.

Da das Jahr 2008 ja schon mit riesen Schritten los gelegt hat, dauert es ja kein Jahr mehr bis zur nächsten Wahl und wer auch immer dann die Wahl organisiert sollte das in betracht ziehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich es noch mal damit zu tun hätte, würde ich eine multiple choice Umfrage daraus machen mit der bitte maximal 3 Stimmen zu vergeben.
> ...


aber das wäre ja dann nicht namentlich? UG hatte ja letztes Jahr das als MC nicht namentlich gemacht ... (wobei ich die namentliche Abstimmung nicht schöner, schon gar nicht einfacher, aber durchaus interessanter finde...).


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

Scheinbar hat zotos wohl mehr Geld geboten als Ralle, oder hat er andere Methoden (ganz unten)
Sieht zumindest beim jetzigen Punktestand so aus. 
@zotos
Schmeisst du denn auch ne Party wenn du gewinnst. Wäre ja eigentlich nur fair. Du wolltest Ralle ja auch ne Party aufdrücken wenn er gewinnt.

Ich bin noch am überlegen, wem ich meine Stimme gebe, es ist wirklich nicht leicht. Vielleicht sollte ich es wie Rainer machen und einfach losen.
Naja, ich habe ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit zum überlegen


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2008)

Die Wahl läuft ja noch ein paar Tage. Und ich habe noch Chancen die Wahl zu Gunsten von Ralle oder einem anderen Kandidaten zu beeinflussen. Ralles Party zur User2006 Wahl will ich ja keinen Konkurrenz machen. Er selbst hätte da ja noch Potential zur Steigerung.

Ich hoffe das wir die Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen von derzeit 34 noch deutlich steigern können.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2008)

... ehrlich Ralle, ich verrate wirklich niemand, dass Du mir für 
meine Stimme Deine Ferienwohung für zwei Wochen überlassen 
willst ... 8)


----------



## Markus (15 Januar 2008)

ich habe dann mal für ralle gestimmt, aber wenn er nicht verspricht das er in diesem jahr zum forumstreffen kommt, dann ändern wir das wieder...

...am schluss entscheidet sowieso der datenbankadmin wer user des jahres oder sonst was wird...


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe dann mal für ralle gestimmt, aber wenn er nicht verspricht das er in diesem jahr zum forumstreffen kommt, dann ändern wir das wieder...
> 
> ...am schluss entscheidet sowieso der datenbankadmin wer user des jahres oder sonst was wird...


Hat der Ralle als Super-Moderator denn Zugriff auf die Datenbank, oder muss er dich auch noch bestechen


----------



## godi (15 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... ehrlich Ralle, ich verrate wirklich niemand, dass Du mir für
> meine Stimme Deine Ferienwohung für zwei Wochen überlassen
> willst ... 8)



Will wer in Velden am Wörthersee Urlaub machen?
Hätte da so ein schönes Zimmer mit Seeblick am Wörthersee und tolle Aussicht in die Karawanken!


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Will wer in Velden am Wörthersee Urlaub machen?
> Hätte da so ein schönes Zimmer mit Seeblick am Wörthersee und tolle Aussicht in die Karawanken!


Wann ist das Zimmer frei, gibts dort schöne Frauen und leckeres Bier.
Ich habe meine Stimme noch zu vergeben


----------



## godi (15 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Wann ist das Zimmer frei, gibts dort schöne Frauen und leckeres Bier.
> Ich habe meine Stimme noch zu vergeben



Leckeres Bier gibt es (fast) überall in Österrreich und Frauen gibt es auch genügend! 
Vorallem ist man mit dem Auto gleich in Italien auch!


----------



## maxi (16 Januar 2008)

Muss grad weinen weil gar nicht mirmachen darf *heul*

Dafür mache ich jetzt mit den Mädels wieder alleine Party


----------



## godi (16 Januar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Muss grad weinen weil gar nicht mirmachen darf *heul*
> 
> Dafür mache ich jetzt mit den Mädels wieder alleine Party



Sicher darfst du mitmachen! Du kannst ja noch abstimmen!
Oder hat dir der Markus die Wahlberechtigung weggenommen?


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe das wir die Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen von derzeit 34 noch deutlich steigern können.


Bis zu diesem Beitrag von mir sind es gerade mal 4 Stimmen mehr
Das sind insgesamt nur ca. 3% der aktiven Benutzer. Schade eigentlich
Da müsste der Admin mal ne Rundmail an alle aktiven User starten, damit sie an der Umfrage teilnehmen.


----------



## MW (16 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Bis zu diesem Beitrag von mir sind es gerade mal 4 Stimmen mehr
> Das sind insgesamt nur ca. 3% der aktiven Benutzer. Schade eigentlich
> Da müsste der Admin mal ne Rundmail an alle aktiven User starten, damit sie an der Umfrage teilnehmen.


 
Hoffentlich steigt die Zahl noch deutlich, dann wird die Umfrage jedenfalls aussagekräftig, zurzeit ist sie dass ja noch nicht


----------



## argv_user (17 Januar 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Hoffentlich steigt die Zahl noch deutlich, dann wird die Umfrage jedenfalls aussagekräftig, zurzeit ist sie dass ja noch nicht



Solche Umfragen werden niemals aussagekräftig !!
Und damit Dietmar nicht leer ausgeht, mach ich dort mal mein Kreuz.

Ist denn keiner da, der für den (A)usländer stimmt ?!?!

(Viele Grüße nach A, godi)


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Solche Umfragen werden niemals aussagekräftig !!
> Und damit Dietmar nicht leer ausgeht, mach ich dort mal mein Kreuz.
> 
> Ist denn keiner da, der für den (A)usländer stimmt ?!?!
> ...


Da ich denke, das sich an der Spitze eh nicht mehr viel tut, werde 
ich meine stimme mal dem (A)usländer geben. Denn ich möchte auch nicht, das einer leer ausgeht.
Immerhin bietet er ja einen Urlaub am Wörthersee an.
Aber ich meine sowieso, das mehr als diese 10 Leute auf der Liste zum grossen Erfolg dieses Forums beitragen. 
Darum küre ich alle User, die im letzten Jahr so viel Zeit aufgewendet haben um andere zu unterstützen, zur *
"Usergroup des Jahres 2007"*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Januar 2008)

In dieser Usergroup befindest Du dich aber auch. Deine Beiträge haben auch schon vielen geholfen oder zusätzliche Informationen vermittelt.


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Solche Umfragen werden niemals aussagekräftig !!
> ...



Warum sollte sie auch aussage kräftig sein? 
Man muss nicht alles zu ernst nehmen. 

Aber hier haben die Kollegen eine weiter Möglichkeit Danke zu sagen.

Noch mal der Aufruf an alle die noch nicht abgestimmt haben, ihr Stimmen an den User auf der Liste zu geben der für sie den "Titel" User2007 verdient hat.

Auch die Newbies aus 2007 die von den Antworten der Kollegen auf er liste profitiert haben dürfen mit wählen und somit Danke sagen.


----------



## MW (17 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Noch mal der Aufruf an alle die noch nicht abgestimmt haben, ihr Stimmen an den User auf der Liste zu geben der für sie den "Titel" User2007 verdient hat.
> 
> Auch die Newbies aus 2007 die von den Antworten der Kollegen auf er liste profitiert haben dürfen mit wählen und somit Danke sagen.


 
Na Zotos, hast wohl doch noch angst, dass du von Ralle überholt wirst    
Sieht ja alles nach einem Kopf an Kopf rennen zwischen euch aus


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Na Zotos, hast wohl doch noch angst, dass du von Ralle überholt wirst
> Sieht ja alles nach einem Kopf an Kopf rennen zwischen euch aus



Es geht zwar um die Wahl zum User2007 aber ich denke das ich es noch schaffen könnte mir genügend Feinde zu machen um sicher zu verlieren.

Übrigens sind auch die Herren auf der Liste sind Wahlberechtigt (wie auch jeder andre der will) ;o)

Was braucht ihr denn noch als Motivation? Letztes Jahr wollte UG Passwörter für nicht Jugendfreie Internetseiten verteilen... hat da einer eine Quelle?


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens sind auch die Herren auf der Liste sind Wahlberechtigt (wie auch jeder andre der will) ;o)
> ...


Ausser Kai und Ralle haben doch alle gewählt. Aber du kannst ja ein paar neue User anlegen und Ralle wählen


----------



## zotos (18 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ausser Kai und Ralle haben doch alle gewählt. Aber du kannst ja ein paar neue User anlegen und Ralle wählen



Das wäre eine Möglichkeit... wäre aber nicht sonderlich lustig. 
Ich hoffe das sich auch so noch ein paar Leute finden die an der Abstimmung teilnehmen.


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit... wäre aber nicht sonderlich lustig.
> Ich hoffe das sich auch so noch ein paar Leute finden die an der Abstimmung teilnehmen.


War ja auch kein ernst gemeinter Vorschlag. Ich fände es auch besser, wenn sich noch ein paar Leute finden würden. Aber die Zeit wird knapp. Nur noch ca. 1 Tag um seine Stimme abzugeben.


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Der  		 			Gerhard Bäurle schleicht sich auch schon so langsam an die Spitze.
Nur noch 3 Stimmen auf zotos und 1 auf Ralle. Vielleicht wird er ja noch User des Jahres


----------



## Thomas86 (18 Januar 2008)

Also ich find euch alle super


----------



## zotos (18 Januar 2008)

Thomas86 schrieb:


> Also ich find euch alle super



Ich finde auch alle super die schon abgestimmt haben und auch alle die, die Chance noch nutzen und ihre Stimmen noch rechtzeitig abgeben.

Jetzt ist die heiße Phase. Mit eurer Stimme könnt ihr die Wahl noch Maßgeblich beeinflussen.

Lori(Lorenz2512) würde dazu Palastrevolution sagen.


----------



## pjoddi (18 Januar 2008)

*oh, grad noch rechtzeitig,...*

 ...bevor es hier zu Ende geht.
Ich habe Ralle meine Stimme gegeben, aber im Grunde ist es doch so, dass fast alle der genannten hilfsbereite, aktive und kompetente Kollegen sind.
Also auch mal von mir :

Danke Euch allen!:s22: 

Weiter so!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Der Gerhard Bäurle schleicht sich auch schon so langsam an die Spitze.



Ich schleiche nicht. Ich werde von meinen Stimmen getragen! 



marlob schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird er ja noch User des Jahres



Das wäre nun wirklich übertrieben. Aber das Leben 
ist nun mal hart und ungerecht ...


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde von meinen Stimmen getragen!
> ...


 
:s12: Go, Gerhard, Go! :s12:


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

das wirdn fest wenn ralle und zotos zusammenlegen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das wirdn fest wenn ralle und zotos zusammenlegen


Und vor allem wenn sie das auf dem Forumstreffen machen. Ob Markus soviel Bier kaltstellen kann? Und ob dann schon der Robbi läuft, damit das Zapfen schneller geht?


----------



## Kai (19 Januar 2008)

Leider kann man dieses Jahr nur eine Stimme vergeben. Es wäre schöner gewesen, wenn man bis zu drei Stimmen hätte vergeben können. So habe ich mich dann für Larry Laffer entschieden, obwohl auch Ralle und Onkel Dagobert eine Stimme verdient hätten. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Question_mark (19 Januar 2008)

*Hallo Zappes ...*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Markus soviel Bier kaltstellen kann? Und ob dann schon der Robbi läuft, damit das Zapfen schneller geht?



Wieso Markus, wieso Robbie ???

Vetter Jürgen ist doch da, der macht das schon. Viele Grüße an Jürgen :sm24: 

Gruß von 

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2008)

jetzt hätt ich gedacht, auf der letzten viertel-Stunde, da wird es nun lebhaft? aber fast niemand online ...


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

Das kann ich nun wirklich nicht verantworten. Da unser zotos keinerlei Mühe gescheut hat, diese Abstimmung zu organisieren, kann ich wirklich nicht umhin, meine Stimme abzugeben und dem Fönig seinen sehnlichsten Wunsch zu erfüllen.  Somit geht er nun ein in die "Hall of Fame" des SPS-Forums, falls nicht noch jemand an der Abstimmung teil nimmt. Das Zünglein an der Waage liegt mit auch sooooo gut und die Fete darf dann auch der organisieren, der sich so lautstark für die notwendigen Feierlichkeiten eingesetzt hat.  Als dann zotos, wir freuen und auf den Abriß deines trauten Heimes. :sm1:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Ralle und an Zotos. Lasst die Korken knallen. Und kommt doch dieses mal beide auf das Forumstreffen, damit die Anderen auch was davon haben


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

Tja, ich hab mein Bestes für zotos gegeben , da hat doch noch jemand das letzte Wort gehabt, wer war das nur???


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Januar 2008)

hallo,
kommt es jetzt zur stichwahl


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> kommt es jetzt zur stichwahl



 Ich denke wir sollten die Anzahl der *Verwarnungen* hinzuaddieren ...

... oder ist da auch Gleichstand?


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten die Anzahl der *Verwarnungen* hinzuaddieren ...
> 
> ... oder ist da auch Gleichstand?


 
Wenn man das Forum mal kurz durchkämt, gäbe es auf jeden Fall einen eindeutigen, mit absoluter Mehrheit, Sieger. Aber über solche Hilfsmittel bekommt man ja jede Statistik so hin, wie man sie gerne hätte.


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2008)

Es freut mich, dass ich als erster Ralle zur gewonnen Wahl User2007 beglückwünschen darf.



lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> kommt es jetzt zur stichwahl


Eine Stichwahl ist nicht notwendig. Gemäß dem Verfahren nach Variante a) hat Ralle durch die größere Anzahl an Beiträgen diese Wahl klar für sich entschieden. Ergebnis deckt sich im Bezug auf Ralle auch mit dem Ergebnis des Nominierungverfahrens das ein solides Gesamtbild gibt.

Die Wahl war ein voller Erfolg. Wir haben die absolute Wahlbeteiligung von 55 Wählern (Userwahl 2006) auf 57 steigern konnten. 

Nur um den Schnöseln vorzugreifen die jetzt in den Krümeln suchen und behaupten das, dass Forum ja auch gewachsen wäre und die relative Steigerung geringer oder gar im negativen bereich läge. Das lässt sich alleine durch die Anzahl der "aktiven" Nutzer aus dem Zähler nicht beurteilen.

Persönliche Worte:
@Ralle: Sehr gut gemacht! Ich bin schon jetzt gespannt auf die nächste Wahl ob Du einen Hattrick schaffst ;o)
@Alle Beteiligten: Schön das Ihr mitgemacht habt, es ist eine wahre Freude mit Euch.
@plc_tipper: nur kein Neid ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

*da es jetzt amtlich ist...*

auch von mir meinen herzlichen glückwunsch und immer die richtige taste unterm finger an den superuser 2007 RALLE!

und ein dank an zotos für die vorbildliche organisation!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2008)

@Ralle ... herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz

@zotos  ... herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz und danke für die Organisation

@alle ... danke für das Abstimmen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo Forum,
ich bin vielleicht ein bißchen spät dran heute, aber ich habe die Kiste einfach nicht früher an den Start gebracht.

Nach meiner Meinung ist die Wahl von der Wertung her genau richtig. Und den Punkte-Gleichstand von Ralle und Zotos finde ich absolut Klasse. Auch wenn ich selbst anders gevotet habe, hätte ich mich, wenn ich mehr Stimmen gehabt hätte, nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden können. 
Also auf diesem Wege meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch an die (für mich) beiden erstplazierten und an meine 7 anderen Konkurenten und auf diesem Weg zusätzlich ein Danke für die Stimmen, die ich selbst erhalten habe (ich hätte als Neuling im Forum nicht annähernd mit so etwas gerechnet).

Gruß an Alle
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Nach meiner Meinung ist die Wahl von der Wertung her genau richtig. Und den Punkte-Gleichstand von Ralle und Zotos finde ich absolut Klasse. Auch wenn ich selbst anders gevotet habe, hätte ich mich, wenn ich mehr Stimmen gehabt hätte, nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden können.
> Also auf diesem Wege meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch an die (für mich) beiden erstplazierten und an meine 7 anderen Konkurenten und auf diesem Weg zusätzlich ein Danke für die Stimmen, die ich selbst erhalten habe (ich hätte als Neuling im Forum nicht annähernd mit so etwas gerechnet).
> ...


das klau ich jetzt mal einfach  

100% ACK !!!


----------



## edison (19 Januar 2008)

Wenn schon geklaut werden darf:


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Ralle ... herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz
> 
> @zotos ... herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz und danke für die Organisation
> 
> @alle ... danke für das Abstimmen.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## marlob (19 Januar 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!*

@Ralle:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titel "User des Jahres 2007", du hast es dir verdient

@zotos:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz und Danke für die hervorragende Organisation der Wahl und der Kommentierung der selbigen

@Gerhard Bäurle:
Ein 3. Platz und das auch noch ziemlich knapp hinter den anderen beiden Koryphäen dieses Forums. Das verdient Respekt und Anerkennung. Auch dafür meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

@Alle anderen: da zitiere ich mich mal selber


marlob schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich meine sowieso, das mehr als diese 10 Leute auf der Liste zum grossen Erfolg dieses Forums beitragen.
> Darum küre ich alle User, die im letzten Jahr so viel Zeit aufgewendet haben um andere zu unterstützen, zur *
> "Usergroup des Jahres 2007"*




Zum Schluss noch ein Herzliches Dankeschön an diejenigen die mich gewählt haben


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Januar 2008)

hallo,
wo viel licht ist, ist auch schatten, während der wahl wurden photos verschickt, die zotos diskredieren sollten, siehe anhang.


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten die Anzahl der *Verwarnungen* hinzuaddieren ...
> 
> ... oder ist da auch Gleichstand?



Die Verwarnungen waren nicht eindeutig zu zuordnen. 
z.B. ein geschätzter User würde diese addieren und ein anderer redlicher und löblicher User würde die Anzahl der Verwarnungen subtrahieren.
In dem speziellen Fall wohl eher die Verwarnungen mit 20 Multiplizieren und von dem Zähler des Verwarnten subtrahieren um diese Stimmen dem Zähler des löblichen verwarnenden hinzuzufügen. In dieser Redlichen und löblichen Welt wäre wahrscheinlich plc_tippser überraschend der User2007 und nicht Ralle.

Zum Glück ist und bleibt der Ralle User2007! Ich freu mich schon auf die Party ;o)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Ralle ... herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz
> 
> @zotos ... herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz und danke für die Organisation
> 
> @alle ... danke für das Abstimmen.


Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an.

@Ralle
Nun wirst du dem Gerhard Bäurle für zwei Wochen deine Hütte an der Werra überlassen müssen?!  


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an.
> 
> @Ralle
> Nun wirst du dem Gerhard Bäurle für zwei Wochen deine Hütte an der Werra überlassen müssen?!
> ...



Ja, er kann gerne hier vorbeikommen.

Wie kommst du auf Werra? Es ist die Ilm, die hier durchs Tal fließt  !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Januar 2008)

*JVA Untermaßfeld ???*



Ralle schrieb:


> ..Wie kommst du auf Werra? Es ist die Ilm, die hier durchs Tal fließt  !


Naja, laut Googlemap bist du Dauergast in der JVA Untermaßfeld  . Das ist Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, mein lieber Supermoderator! Aber deine hp bringt Licht ins Dunkel. Herr Bäurle kann sich ja dort auch schon mal deine Ferienwohnung ansehen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Verwarnungen waren nicht eindeutig zu zuordnen.
> z.B. ein geschätzter User würde diese addieren und ein anderer redlicher und löblicher User würde die Anzahl der Verwarnungen subtrahieren.
> In dem speziellen Fall wohl eher die Verwarnungen mit 20 Multiplizieren und von dem Zähler des Verwarnten subtrahieren um diese Stimmen dem Zähler des löblichen verwarnenden hinzuzufügen. In dieser Redlichen und löblichen Welt wäre wahrscheinlich plc_tippser überraschend der User2007 und nicht Ralle.
> 
> Zum Glück ist und bleibt der Ralle User2007! Ich freu mich schon auf die Party ;o)



Alles Bullshit!

Wenn es um die Anzahl der Verwarnungen geht, da bin sowieso ICH der Spitzenreiter!

Dann wäre ich für die nächsten 100 jahre der Jahresuser!

Danke an Zotos, das er die von mir eingeführte Wahl des "user des Jahres" so fleissig weitergeführt hat! 

Man kann sich halt doch noch auf ein paar Leute verlassen.....


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2008)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Alles Bullshit!
> 
> Wenn es um die Anzahl der Verwarnungen geht, da bin sowieso ICH der Spitzenreiter!
> ...



Mein Verwarnungszähler steht "noch" auf 1. Verwarnung. Wie sieht das bei Dir aus UG?

Man könnte den löblichsten und redlichsten der Moderatoren ja mal auf eine Schulung zu den Aufsehern im "Neuen Christentum Anschnur" schicken, dann wimmelt es hier bald von Verbannten ;o)


----------

